

Status Chart: Your Professional Dashboard - kennedysgarage
https://www.statuschart.com/

======
jedberg
What is the purpose of this website? The landing page doesn't make it very
clear why I might want to sign up.

Poking around the about page I found a link to the founder's status chart (why
isn't that link on the main page as a sample?) and at least I can see what it
does, but it seems like it would only be useful for folks who attend a lot of
meetups or do a lot of conferences.

As it turns out I'm one of those people, but I'm still not quite sure why I
might want to use this.

~~~
kennedysgarage
Yeah, I need to put up more info up on the landing page.

Here is my profile on Status Chart:
<https://www.statuschart.com/kennedysgarage>

Two weeks ago I was not happy with my traditional résumé and decided to take a
closer look it. I noticed that my career path did not fit on the typical one
page one often has. I decided the solution would be to keep my résumé a
traditional résumé and create something to enhance it.

I created Status Chart to list out all of my projects, hackathons, events, and
so on. I fell that these items are what really make me who I am, not necessary
the "jobs" I have had, although important.

~~~
Alex3917
I like the problem you're trying to solve, and I think you're on the right
track, but this doesn't really work for me.

\- The name is obnoxious. Highlighting the events you've been to is somewhat
interesting, but implicitly claiming that paying to go to some conference
gives you higher social status is lame.

\- Too many items. If I were hiring someone would I really want to read
through all that? Maybe, but not at first glance.

\- Organizing items by the date they were started / completed isn't especially
compelling to me. I don't really care how busy you are, I just want to see the
most interesting things you've done period.

\- It's not clear whether or not you can choose your own categories of what to
add based on the front page, and presumably you can't since they each have
their own unique icon. This is a problem, because what I would want to
highlight about myself wouldn't fit especially well into these categories.

~~~
kennedysgarage
Thanks so much for the feedback!

\- I was not trying to imply that someone has a higher social status. Just
that I personally have gained so much from conferences, in the terms of
knowledge. I have also gained equal amounts of knowledge from just watching
videos online for the once I could not make it to.

\- I do agree that there is a lot of items. I have just implemented the
original filtering system first as that seemed to work. We are working on
other way to showcase the items you have, because we know not all profiles
will be the same.

\- I love this idea, maybe we users could mark items as highlights.

\- Right now we are only have those categories. Something that I am trying to
take care of first and deciding a better way of doing this.

Thanks so much for your feedback. I really appreciate it!

------
culturestate
Looks great, can't wait to try it out!

One note - you've got a typo on your invitation request confirmation page[1].
It says "We applicate your request..." instead of "appreciate."

1\. <http://www.statuschart.com/invite-thanks>

~~~
kennedysgarage
I appreciate it, thanks for catching that :)

------
btown
Seems very useful, but the fact that the design is not responsive makes it
unusable for me. What about people who want this open on the right side of
their screen, with code on the left side?

~~~
kennedysgarage
This is something we are working on. We had it responsive, but it didn't flow
right. We want to spend just a bit more time getting it right.

------
lifeisstillgood
Some comments to take or leave as desired

1\. It _looks_ really good. But on second glance I just got confused. There is
a lot of info, a graph I dont get and a list of seemingly unconnected events
with no exposition.

2\. It took a couple of plays to work it out - its really about the categories
you have set up. Clicking the filter gives you a good sense of what the person
has behind them Now I get it, I like it.

3\. So that leads me to: If I am a non-speaking, non-hackathoning (Whats a
hackathon) uncharitable, non conference goer - my statuschart will look pretty
thin. Can I alter the categories to suit me? At worst just change the labels

4\. I definitely want to expand the 'projects' section - I would want to do
F/OSS, Salaried jobs, contract work, education etc.

5\. pricing - I think it was on the PR piece you got - $5 a month and 30/year.
That sounds good but why make people sign up before they can follow / read a
page. If I wanted to give this to a propspective employer, I would be forcing
them to sign in before seeing my CV - or have I missed something

6\. Instead of category @all@, which is just a big long list of confusing, can
I suggest _top_ \- where i can weight each event and then there is a simplish
algorithm to float the events I weighted highest to top (perhaps weight / days
since). That way there is a default page open that has my best stuff listed
right at the top, and only then does someone have to filter out.

7\. I am thinking of this as a CV - I would want to put a small paragraph onto
some events to explain them, maybe in a popup.

Otherwise really good - there is a rash of github resumes and other 'show off
my stuff' sites. Its going to be an interesting area - good luck iterating.

cheers

Edit: kicked off a bit strong, toned it down a littel

------
markmm
It's not very clear what it does, or what it is for?

~~~
kennedysgarage
Jessica Roy from BetaBeat wrote about it this morning, she helps explains
things a little better [http://betabeat.com/2012/09/status-chart-the-resume-
porn-for...](http://betabeat.com/2012/09/status-chart-the-resume-porn-for-
self-quantifiers-officially-beta-launches-today/)

I will update the site in a bit with some copy, I forgot to add that :/

~~~
markmm
Thanks, that makes it much clearer, pretty good concept and nice domain name.

~~~
kennedysgarage
Cool. Yeah, I was pretty surprised to find this domain. I literally thought of
the name and saw the domain & twitter was all available in 5 minutes after
deciding to put up a landing page.

~~~
markmm
Yeah I didn't think there were any dotcoms available with such common words.

